# i need some good judgers on this



## hank52 (May 14, 2014)

Hello

I'm new to this forum.
and of the reason i signed up is.
to ask this question .
about the quantity of marijuana wet vs dry .
but i need a judgement not from a scale but .
from some one who know how much marijuana can shrink.
i added a picture i made for an example.
when we trimmed the buds we put them in to 2 buckets .
shaped like a common drinkin glas little like a cone form but less coney .
i wasnt around with the drying proccess .
and when i came back to weigh
there was only one bucket left with a little less marijuana than the filled bucket.
but instead of 2 buckets there was only one .
when we weight it i had my doubts .
can it schrink that much ???.
or is that not possible.

View attachment weed.png


----------



## MR1 (May 14, 2014)

Your final dry weight will be about 25 to 30% of your wet weight. Next time weigh it wet and you will have a good idea of what you should have dry. I can't answer your question on volume tho.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

Yeah it is usually 25-30 percent. If it's 100 grams wet it will weigh between 25 to 30 grams dry.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

Yes, what all those smart people said. I say 25% too.

Welcome Hank.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

Yes that's correct, you start with 4 oz wet you end up with 1 oz dry, give our take a few grams.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I for one have never understood why you'd measure wet harvests and then once again when cured ?



Personally I don't weigh wet only dry for obvious reasons. I just happen to be one of them people back when starting that had to test the theory of weight loss during drying. 
This guy just must be fresh to growing and wants to make sure he's getting what's his.


----------



## P Jammers (May 15, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, what all those smart people said. I say 25% too.
> 
> Welcome Hank.


I LOL'ed

You're funny.
:joint:


----------



## hank52 (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Personally
> This guy just must be fresh to growing and wants to make sure he's getting what's his.




this is the case 

even though it losses around 70 % of the weight when dry 
but how can it decrease more than 50 % in volume
the buds dont even get that much smaller


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2014)

I have never understood weighing things when they are wet.  First of all, it is kind of disappointing when you have 4 pounds wet and end up with 1 pound dry and second it doesn't really tell you anything.  Moisture varies huge amounts between bud--light airy buds and those huge forearm-sized colas are going to have far different amounts of moisture loss.  They decrease 50% in volume because 75% of the bud is moisture.  Whether you noticed it or not, they do decrease in size even if they do not at first appear to have.  They did not try to dry the cannabis in the buckets did they?  

I think that the real issue here is trust.  Obviously there is very little trust here or you would not be wondering if you got taken.  Why are you in this with someone you obviously don't trust?


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

hank52 said:


> this is the case
> 
> even though it losses around 70 % of the weight when dry
> but how can it decrease more than 50 % in volume
> the buds dont even get that much smaller



The buds have water in them and and as the water in the plant leaves, you are left with dank hard buds...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2014)

As a side note, a scale is always better than grower's experiences.  Since most of us do not weigh our bud wet, we are really just estimating and like I mentioned, the density of the bud has a lot to do with moisture content.


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never understood weighing things when they are wet.  First of all, it is kind of disappointing when you have 4 pounds wet and end up with 1 pound dry and second it doesn't really tell you anything.  Moisture varies huge amounts between bud--light airy buds and those huge forearm-sized colas are going to have far different amounts of moisture loss.  They decrease 50% in volume because 75% of the bud is moisture.  Whether you noticed it or not, they do decrease in size even if they do not at first appear to have.  They did not try to dry the cannabis in the buckets did they?
> 
> I think that the real issue here is trust.  Obviously there is very little trust here or you would not be wondering if you got taken.  Why are you in this with someone you obviously don't trust?



[emoji106]


----------



## hank52 (May 15, 2014)

They did not try to dry the cannabis in the buckets did they?  

I think that the real issue here is trust.  Obviously there is very little trust here or you would not be wondering if you got taken.  Why are you in this with someone you obviously don't trust?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1nooo did not dry in the bucket
> 
> 2 yes thats the issue


----------



## hank52 (May 15, 2014)

i think my growbuddy is cool. but cant blaim me for doubting right? you never know who to trust !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2014)

hank52 said:


> i think my growbuddy is cool. but cant blaim me for doubting right? you never know who to trust !



 Well, I can say that I would never have a "growbuddy" that I "doubted"--that I did not trust 100%.  In my life I pretty much know who to trust.  I find it rather sad that you have this attitude about people.


----------



## hank52 (May 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I find it rather sad that you have this attitude about people.



i bet you a chick, maybe studying psychology or so...? :joint4:.. :angrywife:


----------



## MR1 (May 16, 2014)

> you never know who to trust


. I agree, it goes with , loose lips.


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2014)

hank52 said:


> i bet you a chick, maybe studying psychology or so...? :joint4:.. :angrywife:




I am not sure what THG's gender has to do with this. But I have to ask you a question. How is it that you have access to the the internet when obviously must be living in the 1950's with that attitude.


----------



## hank52 (May 17, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I am not sure what THG's gender has to do with this. But I have to ask you a question. How is it that you have access to the the internet when obviously must be living in the 1950's with that attitude.



wooohoo its not 1950??? , lets trust everyone!!

dont take everything to serious haha i dont offend genders !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2014)

hank52 said:


> i bet you a chick, maybe studying psychology or so...? :joint4:.. :angrywife:


 
 LOL--I don't know that I would call myself "a chick", but thank you.  And I don't put much stock in psychology at all.  I am more a realist.  I am an old lady, pretty much retired who has learned most everything she learned in the school of hard knocks.  Life is too short to not have people around you that you trust.  Good friends can last a lifetime and good friendships are well worth cultivating.  If you do not trust this guy 100%, I would find someone you do trust.  Suspicions between business partners is always bad and generally ends badly.  All psychology aside, it is bad for the soul to harbor mistrust, suspicions, and doubts.


----------



## hank52 (May 18, 2014)

thanks your right i admit i trust some people to restecp


----------

